# Walther P5C by accident



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I finally found my P5C.

I stopped by the gun shop to see if they had a S&W and Interarms ppk/s for me to compare. I wanted to take a look at the hammer block as there is possibly a difference between the two that might factor into the recall. No dice. They didn't have an older one.

I took a look at the case on my way out and sure enough there's the compact that I've been looking for. Looks almost unfired, with box and papers, and an extra magazine. No Nill grips though.

$850 isn't a steal, probably about fair. Not the best time to be dropping that kind of cash, but I put down a deposit to get it out of the case. I'll come back with the rest and provide pics...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a chance to take a few quick pictures this evening before heading out to my daughter's softball practice. I wouldn't be surprised if the 8 holes in the test target are the only rounds this gun has seen. Almost makes me want to keep it pristine. Almost.








Hopefully I'll get a bit of time this weekend to head out to the range.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations the P5C is a pretty nice pistol that you sure don't see very often. You are also going to need a P5 for your collection if you don't have one. :mrgreen:


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats! My P5c is my favorite semi. It's not the most accurate, nor the most reliable, and it's too large for it's capacity to make a good conceal gun. But it makes a great and most handsome range/fun gun......


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmmm. That looks nice. I can see that some new stocks are in order. Hopefully I can find a set of Nills.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Be happy...*

Be happy you do not live in CA.... if you can find one PPT, how about $1,400.00 for the same gun. It is a great shooter, wonderl mechanics, wow, why do they not make guns like this anymore?


----------

